# Courtside Monday Night Thread 9/20/04



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

send your emails to [email protected]


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, I just hope that we hear a new Idea or two about what may be on the horizon. I want SAR and DAMON and DA and Patterson trades coming out the wazoo on tonights show, but....I am sure most of the night will be small talk and seattle sports.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I hope Rice gives a few recaps from last weeks Blazer scrimages.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, thanks Lakota for reminding me, they did have those scrimmages. I'm 90% sure I can do the recaps tonight.

BFreak.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*i always forget.*

sre we at 8 min.. and counting?
or an hour and 8 min.?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Starts at Six.

BFreak.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*thanks*

no wonder i always miss the first half hour.
when it doesn't come on at 5:30 i always turn it off until 6:30 and wonder why i missed so much. i'm an ***.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: thanks*



> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> no wonder i always miss the first half hour.
> when it doesn't come on at 5:30 i always turn it off until 6:30 and wonder why i missed so much. i'm an ***.


:laugh: Used to happen to me too.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Here we go! I guess I'm gonna do the updates tonight, guess you all will be blessed!

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wheels is in for Rice tonight. Kahn is joining at 6:10 tonight. Referees and NBA gap is widening. Could be a referee strike. New rule in CBA could make it so referees could be fined up too 50,000 dollars if they do something bad. AKA reversed jerseys when Henderson was suspended or cut.

BFreak.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

anyone other than me having a hard time connec ting to kxl.com


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Referee talk... Blah, Blah Blah..

Kahn is on next.

BFreak.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

anyone other than me having a hard time connec ting to kxl.com


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kahn’s on. His story went national. He is saying that it is obvious that the Blazers are interested in Kidd because they obviously talked about it. 

He says the Nets are obviously shopping JKidd. If they traded him now, they might get more value because people don’t know if he will play or not. Kidd ain’t happy and he wants to play for the ‘Ship. What Steve said is true. It’s WAY to early in the trade talks. SAR knows that he won’t play SF a lot, and that he will be backing up Zach. SAR sucked bad at the end of last year. 

BFreak.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopefully Kahn will talk about the Jason Kidd to Portland story he broke


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Cimalee and I have been talking and I am now going to take over the courtside thread. It was cimalee's chioce, so I'll be sad because I won't get to see his recap. Hope mine can be almost as good as his.

:grinning: 

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Now talking about the Stars asking for trades. These guys want it both ways. JKidd’s contract is 1 year old. B-Diddy’s is 2 years old, and VC’s extention is 1 year old. Kahn sees no way Baron gets traded. No one wants VC’s contract. 

Did this JKidd rumor raise SAR’s value? No, Kahn says. Keep on talking about it. Webber, Houston, Mashburn, all had the surgery, and they became shadow’s of themselves. If Kidd lost his wheels a little bit, and his shooting, then maybe his value is gonna dip pretty low. If he is gonna bad when he is 32, then think of him when he is 35 and his legs..

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

We’ve heard about the JKidd rumor, but what about the Vince deal. Would you look into it? Yeah, Jones says, he needs a change of enviorment. Sometimes we get locked into the wrong time of thinking, with the $$, and we sometimes worry too much about D and forget about the O sometimes. When the VC’s and T-Mac’s get going, they don’t stop scoring.

Larry Email:

Will the SAR and Patterson minute prob. Mess up the team somehow? People working with SAR are saying that he hasn’t done anything Goodwin says he would. So in others words Goodwin is a lying *****. When a player says he wants out it makes the job easy. You just gotta look for the right deal. 

Jones says that yeah it prob. Will cause a prob. But every play wants to play. Everyone knew that when the Lakers traded Shaq, they wouldn’t get better with the team, but to change the philosophy and take a step back too go forward.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Chad Ford thinks that it could be a 3 team deal.

Minny, POR, Toronto. 

Its that one trade that was talked about:

Wally, Kandi to Toronto

VC to POR

SAR to MIN.

:laugh: :laugh: Jones brings up the thing how 7 footers bloom earleir. And someone said what about Stepania and Pryzbilla. Jones goes... Don't start. :laugh: :laugh: 

Jerome James, has a ton of abilty, but will never get better than he is. 

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Terry Durham will be on the show. An NBA ref, for over 20 years. 

Ryder cup..Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah..

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Terry Durham is on now..Talking about how hard Refereing actually is. They work well into their late ages, and Durham says its really biting him in the butt now, his legs and back are shot, and there is A LOT of travel involved.

Officitials aren't teaching to the young ones anymore. Thats part of the problem.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Talking about who was the worst players to ref.

His response was:

Dennis Rodman, Karl Malone, and guess who?.............Rasheed Wallace... In his 24 years of refering, he was never told, or heard of a ref being told too give calls to the "superstars" or the big franchises.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Still talking with Durham. Sweet Jesus, kinda a waste of two hours of Courtside if you ask me. Finally, there gonna let him go. 

BFreak.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Is anyone else having big time computer issues on this board right now?

Time Stamp 7:37 PM


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I am thylo. It's been a pain in the butt, keep having to put what I'm gonna post on word. Its better now for me though.

BFreak.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

here's the email I sent in that MB just referenced..



> I have one question for Terry Durham.
> 
> Did Jake O'donnel have two glass eyes? Because sakes alive, he missed soooo many calls, or flat out made up some..
> 
> ...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Now, there talking about Hap's email. :laugh: Good Job Hap!

It's about the Drexler, McDonald thing. 

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Show might not have been the best one, but it was fun recapping like always.

Thank you, and god bless.

BFreak.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Thank you BFreak. Its good to hear what went down. 

Did you get a sense that the 3 way VC to PDX trade has any real possibility??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bwatcher</b>!
> Thank you BFreak. Its good to hear what went down.
> 
> Did you get a sense that the 3 way VC to PDX trade has any real possibility??


No. I didn't get that vibe that it really had any chance. They did say though that Toronto really likes Kandi Man.

And Damien.. whats . mean? 

BFreak.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks again!


----------



## The Pup (Jan 25, 2004)

> Larry Email:
> 
> Will the SAR and Patterson minute prob. Mess up the team somehow? People working with SAR are saying that he hasn’t done anything Goodwin says he would. So in others words Goodwin is a lying *****. When a player says he wants out it makes the job easy. You just gotta look for the right deal.


My 15 seconds of fame..... :laugh: 

I can tell you that several people inside the Blazer organization think Goodwin should be :rocket: and their lives would be much easier. SAR may try again to be the good soldier, I just see him not getting many minutes at his natural position as causing issues for him in his contract year.

And don't get me started on Ruben. He has a place on this team somewhere because of his energy, hustle and defense but.....he also brings liabilities to the court and his contract is virtually unmovable. I don't think that bodes well as the season rolls on.....


----------

